# Is carry-on luggage generally safe from thievery.



## brazzman (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm thinking mainly about bags and luggage stored in the communal storage bins in coach. I'm reluctant to take my really nice (expensive looking) L.L. Bean canvas and leather bag and store it there. I think it would be safer in the overhead bin above where I'll be sitting. Anybody have any info or personal experience on luggage theft on the SWC. Opinions would help also. I guess a little common sense would prevail here.

I don't suppose the conductors or attendants check bag tag I.D.s against ticket names upon de-training to make sure passengers have their own bags and not somebody else's?


----------



## Ispolkom (Jul 12, 2012)

brazzman said:


> I'm thinking mainly about bags and luggage stored in the communal storage bins in coach. I'm reluctant to take my really nice (expensive looking) L.L. Bean canvas and leather bag and store it there. I think it would be safer in the overhead bin above where I'll be sitting. Anybody have any info or personal experience on luggage theft on the SWC. Opinions would help also. I guess a little common sense would prevail here.


I've never encountered thievery, but I have really crappy looking luggage.



> I don't suppose the conductors or attendants check bag tag I.D.s against ticket names upon de-training to make sure passengers have their own bags and not somebody else's?


No they don't, and except in some big stations, they don't check to make sure you've picked up your own checked luggage. Herein lies the advantage in having crappy looking luggage. YMMV


----------



## JayPea (Jul 12, 2012)

I have crappy-looking luggage, too, that I am consigning to the dumpster as soon as I can get luggage, because the zippers are broke and it's nearly impossible to zip them any more. There have been occasional stories about stolen luggage, but I think you're wise to put your bags in the overhead bins, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## RRUserious (Jul 12, 2012)

I suppose a person should have accounted for whatever they brought on around the times that people exit the train. I doubt anyone will grab something and leave in between stops. But I do wonder about people who stow down below next to exit doors. Too easy to "accidentally" grab the wrong bag.


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 12, 2012)

I usually leave all my bags (except valuables like computers or cameras) in the luggage racks - and never had a problem. Of course, it could happen - but it also could happen anywhere!


----------



## rusty spike (Jul 13, 2012)

I've never had a problem or even aware of a theft problem, particularly on a LD train like the SWC. If you have "look-alike" luggage, it would be more likely someone would grab yours by mistake. Let common sense prevail: expensive electronics, cameras, pair of Louis Vuitton shoes or valuables like that, take to your overhead bin.


----------



## EB_OBS (Jul 13, 2012)

I can say that on the Empire Builder at least, I've seen an uptick in reported thefts this last year. Say what you want or believe but I personally believe there's a direct correlation between the increased theft and the transient, commuter passengers using the Empire Builder in and out of Williston, ND.

My suggestion is to put locks on your bags that you carry-on and I personally would not leave any real valuables inside. If you have a laptop or cameras and such, keep those with you at your seat.


----------



## Braniff747SP (Jul 13, 2012)

Anything expensive I'd keep at my seat... The rest could go down to the luggage racks. If it looks expensive, park it in the overhead.


----------



## benjibear (Jul 13, 2012)

At least here in the northeast, I have never had an Amtrak employee check to see if my luggage has an ID tag. I remeber my first trips, I even whent out and bought a tag for my briefcase. Nobody has ever checked for that even when I had my bags stored by a redcap in Boston.


----------



## Shanghai (Jul 13, 2012)

I had an experience (on a Viewliner Sleeper) where in my carry on bag I had

$85.00 of emergency cash. We went to dinner, leaving our bags in the room.

As we were getting ready to disembark the train, I checked my bag and could

not find my money. I was too embarrassed to say anything and was very surprized

that someone would have taken my cash.

When we got home and I was unpacking my bag, in a seldom used zipper compartment

I found my money!! I was relieved that I found the money but I was also pleased

that it had not been stolen on the train.


----------



## VentureForth (Jul 13, 2012)

I know this isn't the case here, but if you have nice luggage, DON'T CHECK IT! Checked bags are abused pretty bad on Amtrak. I saw this one little old lady in Fullerton who was claiming her bag. First rune she used it, and it looked like it had gone to Kosovo and back. And another time when I was sitting in business class on the Palmetto, the door to the baggage car kept opening. I could see the bags skidding back and forth on the floor...

I don't think your bags will be bothered on the SWC in the lower racks in your coach. If it fits in the overhead, though, no harm keeping it with you. What you don't want to be is conspicuous, ie: storing a 50 lb bag over head.


----------



## Ana (Jul 13, 2012)

VentureForth said:


> 1342180683[/url]' post='379849']I know this isn't the case here, but if you have nice luggage, DON'T CHECK IT! Checked bags are abused pretty bad on Amtrak. I saw this one little old lady in Fullerton who was claiming her bag. First rune she used it, and it looked like it had gone to Kosovo and back. And another time when I was sitting in business class on the Palmetto, the door to the baggage car kept opening. I could see the bags skidding back and forth on


I was pretty amazed at how dirty my checked bag was after it's last trip on the thruway and CZ from the SF Ferry terminal to Chicago. Kosovo and back is a good description! Much more beat up on that one trip than other bags have been on numerous plane trips. But I had more fun... Plus it was great being able to send my bag on to Chicago without me while I went on the CS and EB via Seattle.


----------



## GoldenSpike (Jul 13, 2012)

rusty spike said:


> If you have "look-alike" luggage, it would be more likely someone would grab yours by mistake.


 That nearly happened on a past LD trip. At a fresh air - smoke stop, I was following a couple down the stairway in our

sleeper as she yakked away including while they were gathering up their luggage. Not paying attention she grabbed

my bag. Luckily I happened to be there to catch her. Here bag was similar to mine.

 

Since then, at stops not for fresh air, I tend to glance at those detraining from our car just to double check. If traveling

with two bags stored in the lower level, I cable them together.

 

That takes less effort than the 'similar' coat I had taken off a flight by another. Phone calls back and forth from the

airline and a month later I was reunited with it as was the pax with his which I turned at the time of the incident. 

 

Murphy's Law: It had to be at a desination that was very cold and the other coat wouldn't fit me.


----------



## TinCan782 (Jul 14, 2012)

Returning to LA on the SWC last January, a "helpful" family in our sleeper took one of our bags and that of another person off the train at the Fullerton stop. The bags were on the deck in the boarding area as the racks were full. They thought the bags were there to be removed at the stop, hence the "helpful". Fortunately, my wife spotted our bag being removed from the train. The other passenger happened to notice the same thing.

John


----------



## RRUserious (Jul 14, 2012)

On my first trip after decades, I checked my large bag. But then I saw how atypical that was. But for that trip, there seemed to be nothing adverse that happened to the checked bag. Might be a line where the baggage handling is better.


----------

